# Does anyone know where i can find this trap?!



## ELuschinski (May 7, 2018)

I am looking for a trap just like this. Please advise me if anyone knows where to find one.
Thanks!
-Ed


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

I would look on foyspigeonsupplies.com
Luck


----------



## ELuschinski (May 7, 2018)

*trap*

No luck! they have a sputnick on jedds but that is closest without order overseas trap.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

I may be wrong but that looks like one that was most likely built by the owner of the loft.


----------



## Aquayne (Jan 8, 2021)

ELuschinski said:


> I am looking for a trap just like this. Please advise me if anyone knows where to find one.
> Thanks!
> -Ed



It is called a "Sputnik" The original ones were aluminum and Plexiglas, very sci-fie .


----------

